# Treat Bag Suggestions?



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I had a look at local stores for treat bags and they all seem to have the drawstring design which I do not like because I sometimes have my puppy attention with one hand and I do not have enough dexterity in the other to open the drawstring and pull out a treat (treat fast enough after several sussessful tricks/moves). I'm looking for one that has an elastic on it or similar closing mechanism that doesn't require me having to pull out of drawstring to get access to the treats in the bag.

Suggestions?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

No treat bag ideas, I just wanted to say how cute she is.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I know what you mean. I have one with the drawstring too. I also find that with just clipping it onto your belt loop leaves it very wobbly so double hard to get a treat out of it. I ended up modifying a rather large treat bag into smaller one and put a loop on it that I can put my belt through. Much more secure; does swing all over the place and also doesn't have a drawstring. It's just open with no sort of closure. Off the three I have it's the one I use the most. I've seen some at dog shows. They have a flap that goes over the top and snaps shut it think. Only thing is that they are too small for my purposes.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I like ones like this 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trixie-Activity-Treat-Baggy-Colours/dp/B001BYHW4Q/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1457296886&sr=8-16&keywords=dog+treat+bags

There is a thicker bit of material around the top edge to hold it open for easy access and a drawstring inside you can fasten when you are not training to keep thieving noses out of the bag - Chance - I am looking at you here


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

That's what I have 2nd only different brand. Don't like it as it swings around too much and I find the drawstring to be toublesome.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Can I suggest a bum bag for dogs which goes around the waist and has compartmnets for treats and poo bags. They work well for Pippin and us as can be accessed with one hand. The cheapest on Amazon is a Trixie but didn't find it that durable. There is a slightly more expensive and tougher type available from Amazon too


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a Mikita training deluxe treat bag £6.99 from Amazon it has a belt strap and an easy access opening which can be opened one handed the bag also has a removable lining so can be washed. There's also a separate zip compartment for you keys etc.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute picture! Have I missed anything re her name??
I found a camera case / pouch in a charity shop, perfect size, zip top, little front pocket for poo bags & a clip to attach to lead, belt, or jeans - only 50p or a £1.00 bargain!!


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

I ended up going to an outdoors store and getting a chalk bag for climbers, I'll see if I'm happy with that.


----------

